# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Cherry Grove (Fire Island) NY Gets Historic Designation

## Jim Kelly-Evans

http://tinyurl.com/p435vsg

MY husband Dan and I live in Cherry Grove during the warm months.

----------


## soyabeans

how did the island fare after Sandy.....

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We got whacked pretty good in some communities where there were no dunes...beachfront houses lost, etc. There was bay flooding as well. We bounced back pretty well, though.

----------


## amyb

Happy to see  you guys are enjoying your summer on Fire Island. Some were a lot more fortunate than others and I am glad you are on that list.

----------

